# 63 cm MX Leader for sale ................



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

For those of you who may not be in the habit of checking the Serotta forum, one of the posters over there has a 63 cm MX Leader frame and fork for sale ......................

http://serotta.com/forum/showthread.php?t=53069

We have some tall guys here.

This is x-posted to Bikes, Frames and Forks as well.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

If this was another paint scheme I'd be all over it, but I really don't need two Motorola bikes. If he posts this to ebay with BIN, it's an incredible deal (basically $800 + shipping after live.com)


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

How much did it go for finally? My 60cm is undersized and I'd consider a swap out for the right color scheme if I could. 

I'm hesitant to mess with it now though. It's riding very nicely and everything is pretty much dialed in.


----------



## Muttley (Oct 12, 2008)

innergel said:


> How much did it go for finally? My 60cm is undersized and I'd consider a swap out for the right color scheme if I could.
> 
> I'm hesitant to mess with it now though. It's riding very nicely and everything is pretty much dialed in.


If you decide to sell yours let me know, I live in big D also.

Thanks
Mutt


----------

